# Some FW test kits.



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all, I'd like to get a sense of what kind of Freshwater test kits you guys use. I am currently using NUTRAFIN Master Test kit and I find it very limited for a "master" test kit. It only has 4 test in the freaking kit...bummer. What type of test kits do you have and what do you recommend to be the best in your experience/opinion.

Thanks


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

I swear by API reagent tests for freshwater. I only test 4 things though: pH (very rarely), Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrates... I buy the individual kits.

I also have a Nutrafin Master tester kit that I use solely for the hardness tests:


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh really, I have those four too, plus gH, kH and an electronic TDS. Most of the time, you only need the 4 though. The other test are there so that some times if I get mysterious things breaking down, and the four test doesn't give much. Then I have to look at those other variables for help.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use the API kits. Usually never test, except for nitrates once in a while just to see where it's at. 

As for the things I keep around, I keep the standard (Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH) as well as hardness (kH/GH), TDS, and conductivity.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Nutrafin Master kit and API nitrate kit. API is definitely the best for water test kits. My only complaint with the API is that when I shake the test tube, water leaks out under the plastic cap. I'll be switching to all API in the future as I find them easier to read and more accurate.
The test strips are awesome but expensive compared to the drops.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hum...it seems like the Nutrafin master test kit is fine then. I'll also look into the API test kit since most of you guys swear by it. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya NUTRAFIN is fine for normal hobbyists (although I use API), and like others said, the 4 tests are generally all you would need to make sure your water is good. API is just more popular, I havent read anything about which one is more accurate. 

And yes, when you shake the test tube, liquids does leak out. That is why I got 4 Falcon tubes from my lab and use those instead.


----------

